# AUTObiography: totallydude's 94 Golf VR6T



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

Want your car featured in a VWvortex AUTObiography? Tell us what it means to be a Volkswagen enthusiast, and show us how you and your car demonstrate those ideals! Send the completed form with pictures to [email protected] 
Next up is VWvortex reader: totallydude


----------



## GrrrrrGTI (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: AUTObiography: totallydude's 94 Golf VR6T ([email protected])*

.. amazing car!


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: AUTObiography: totallydude's 94 Golf VR6T (GrrrrrGTI)*

Looking good Chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Getting some recognition makes all the long hours worth while.


----------



## candywhiteb5.5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Great Car... I like.


----------



## bm16v (Feb 4, 2005)

Very nice. Well done.


----------



## pest (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: AUTObiography: totallydude's 94 Golf VR6T ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Duben16v (Oct 29, 2005)

looks perfect in every way. wish i had some $$$ . im jealous . well done indeed


----------



## apaper (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: AUTObiography: totallydude's 94 Golf VR6T ([email protected])*

Very, very well done! 
KUDOS!!


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: AUTObiography: totallydude's 94 Golf VR6T (apaper)*

T!TS!!!


----------



## totallydude (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: AUTObiography: totallydude's 94 Golf VR6T (AlexiGTIVR6)*

thanks!


----------



## Kovic (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: AUTObiography: totallydude's 94 Golf VR6T (totallydude)*

Beautiful


----------



## Patrick (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: AUTObiography: totallydude's 94 Golf VR6T (Kovic)*

Car looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .... really diggin' the wheels


----------



## MrCrowley (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: AUTObiography: totallydude's 94 Golf VR6T (Patrick)*

amazing


----------



## MIKEJETTAVR6 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: AUTObiography: totallydude's 94 Golf VR6T (MrCrowley)*

I feel lucky to have this car local so I can ooogle


----------



## Blown Wide Open (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: AUTObiography: totallydude's 94 Golf VR6T (MIKEJETTAVR6)*

Well done!
PAtrick


----------



## candywhiteb5.5 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (candywhiteb5.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candywhiteb5.5* »_Great Car... I like.

Im going to quote myself.
just to say it again without saying it again!


----------



## Grumpy-Smurf (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (candywhiteb5.5)*

Fricking beauty of a car. Nice house... who's place is that?








The ride is one of three of my all time favorite MK3 VR6's! Congrats Chris for the job well done, the long overdue recognition and joint effort from everyone who contributed in this project!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: AUTObiography: totallydude's 94 Golf VR6T (AlexiGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlexiGTIVR6* »_Looking good Chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Getting some recognition makes all the long hours worth while.









big smokey burnouts make all the long hours worthwhile!!!!
beautiful car man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWbuzzinN (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: AUTObiography: totallydude's 94 Golf VR6T (totallydude)*

Car looks nice and clean! 
Congrats man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## totallydude (Aug 8, 2007)

thank you very much..


----------



## Porrado (May 10, 2000)

*Re: AUTObiography: totallydude's 94 Golf VR6T ([email protected])*

So hot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Congrats


----------



## totallydude (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: AUTObiography: totallydude's 94 Golf VR6T (draggin' wagon)*












_Modified by totallydude at 12:56 AM 3-29-2009_


----------



## akoehler (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: AUTObiography: totallydude's 94 Golf VR6T (totallydude)*

brotherly DZ love http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## LedJetta (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: AUTObiography: totallydude's 94 Golf VR6T (akoehler)*

i can almost see the car in some of the pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: AUTObiography: totallydude's 94 Golf VR6T (LedJetta)*

are the fenders pulled any or just rolled?


----------



## totallydude (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: AUTObiography: totallydude's 94 Golf VR6T (d1rtyj4k3)*

they are rolled 


_Modified by totallydude at 7:31 PM 4-8-2009_


----------



## SD_GLX (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: AUTObiography: totallydude's 94 Golf VR6T (totallydude)*

Very nice!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Great inspiration for the rest of us......


----------



## gli87jetta (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: AUTObiography: totallydude's 94 Golf VR6T ([email protected])*

Sick VR6-T Man! Love that color also! Nice work. Props.


----------



## totallydude (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: AUTObiography: totallydude's 94 Golf VR6T (gli87jetta)*

thanks! some pics from the summer...


----------



## heebz (Nov 17, 2009)

very nice


----------

